# RecipeDB - Nudist Saison



## seamad (20/3/12)

Nudist Saison  Ale - Belgian Pale Ale  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes Bairds is Simpsons Golden Naked Oats.All hops are CalypsoYeast French Saison #3711FG 10022.5g each cacl and gypsum at dough inYeast nutrient/Brewbrite at 10minFull volume stepped mash : 52/10; 63/45; 71/20; 76/10.Did not use ferment fridge for this one, stuck it in wine cellar ( 20C) and let it rip then CC to 0C for 3 days prior kegging.I no chill. 15min are cube hopped, 1min mini boil in 3 L and left to steep 15min before adding to fermenter.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      2.22 kg Weyermann Pilsner    0.89 kg Weyermann Pale Wheat    0.36 kg Bairds Golden Promise Pale Ale Malt    0.11 kg Weyermann Acidulated       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      22 g Comet (Pellet, 9.5AA%, 1mins)    9 g Comet (Pellet, 9.5AA%, 60mins)    9 g Comet (Pellet, 9.5AA%, 15mins)       Yeast     2000 ml Wyeast Labs 3763 - Roselare Belgian Blend         22L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.04 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.012 (calc)   Bitterness 17.1 IBU   Efficiency 80%   Alcohol 3.63%   Colour 6 EBC   Batch Size 22L     Fermentation   Primary 4 days   Secondary 10 days   Conditioning 1 days


----------



## JDW81 (20/3/12)

RecipeDB said:


> This is the discussion topic for the recipe: Nudist Saison



No hops in this one?


----------



## amiddler (20/3/12)

JDW81 said:


> No hops in this one?




Possibly why it is called the Nudist.


----------



## seamad (20/3/12)

I like to brew naked :lol: 

Sorry about the delay missus came home from work for lunch.

Blew the keg on this one on the weekend, was very tasty indeed.

IMO found the perfect use for calypso. Tried it in various brews including 60ibu in a smash. Goes very well with the flavours thrown by 3711, adds some tartish apple/ lemon and black pepper. The golden naked oats add some colour and a little body/mouthfeel which i think helps with a ravenous yeast like 3711. May up from 10% to 15% next go.
Had a pretty cool winter so haven't had the chance to try belgian saison yeast with this recipe, not sure i would bother as works well with the better behaved frenchy.


----------



## Tony (22/3/12)

I used Golden Nudist Oats in a saison a couple of brews back and they really work well in the style. The beer is dry, but they add a slight creamyness to the beer that works great.

cheers


----------



## seamad (22/3/12)

They do add something special for sure. This recipe is really an evolved one of yours so hope you don't mind

cheers
sean


----------



## Tony (22/3/12)

not at all...... i encourage it


----------

